# Pork butt



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Told the wife last week to pick up a pork butt for me and she came home with a crosscut piece of one. LOL I bought a whole one today and finally getting a break in the rain for a day or two. Going on the RecTec at 220deg tonight around 10pm. They should be done around lunchtime tomorrow.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Yeah buddy


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Nice lookin butt Blake..... Your wife's butt looks kinda skinny though.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Looking good this morning. Actually 180 deg right now. .. have about 20 deg to go.

Dick...lmao


----------



## pudsquali (Nov 23, 2016)

Let us know how it turns out. Lookin at your pictures makes me hungry.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Looking tasty. it is strange that pork butt is really pork shoulder.


----------



## UnclePoPo (Jun 4, 2013)

Looks good. After reading you other post on getting your Rec Tec I ordered one Tuesday but it still shows to be waiting on shipping still today. I can't wait to get it and give it a try for nothing else than the convenience.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

UnclePoPo said:


> Looks good. After reading you other post on getting your Rec Tec I ordered one Tuesday but it still shows to be waiting on shipping still today. I can't wait to get it and give it a try for nothing else than the convenience.


Cool! You will like it!


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Ordering me tec tec today as well. Love my green egg but if this performs as advertised I will become a full blown pellet head. Looks good.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

That one your wife got looks half assed.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> That one your wife got looks half assed.


You should see hers! LOL


----------

